# My dad needs help pricing an amp before sale. Marshall content....



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

So this is where I defer to the Marshall lovers amongst us. My dad has an amp that he's looking to sell and he wants to price it fairly, but without getting hosed. I honestly know nothing about Marshalls so I'm really no help at all (other than channeling input from great folks here). 

Anyway, it's a 1985 JCM 800 "Model 1992" head i.e. the 100 watt "Super Bass". He's had it a long time but it's as nice as the day he bought it so the condition is top-notch. He hasn't provided pics yet so the best I could do was find a pic of the same model, the "Canadian" version with metal toggle switches below. He also has a nice looking straight 4x12 Marshall cab (not matching but from similar time period) that he'd love to move it along with, to free up some space. I'll find out the model # of that cab.

So, any input on what he might reasonably ask for this gear (separately and combined with cab) is definitely appreciated. My only thought is that the demand for a 100 watt Marshall _bass_ amp may well be limited though, if the circuit is close to the "Super Lead" of the period, guitarists might be interested? Shows you how little I know about this stuff though *;^ )*


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

That amp is a beauty. Those 4 input models with the JCM800 series faceplate are a little more rare. 
It probably needs to be serviced i.e. Filter and other electrolytics replaced. The power tubes needs to be checked and biased. I'd go over the preamp voltages too because some of those amps, mostly the 50w, did run some the 12AX7 plate to cathode differential beyond the spec'd range. The impedance selectors can go flaky as well and they need to be checked. 

Personally, I think that in a state where its cosmetically very nice but needs some maintenance, in today market, $800 to $1000. With everything checked out and maintained properly, you could get $1000 to $1200. 

The cab doesn't match so selling together isn't going be a plus. You'd need to know what speakers are in there to determine the true value.

That's definitely something I'd love to have... and I need a bass amp


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What he said ^, I'd concur on $ for the head bang on, and on the cab that need to know more details. Yes, it can be used for guitar - allegedly (said because I haven't played one) breaks up later than a Superlead, but is warmer/less spikey bright, and thus desired by some players. Even rare Marshalls from this period aren't *that* rare, and we all know that the high powered stuff doesn't move along like it did a few short years ago.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll talk to him and see what he thinks. The amp is truly MINT, has functioned perfectly since new, and sounds awesome so I think it'll be tough to convince him it "needs work". I understand the maintenance argument but he'd likely deem it "non-essential" so I'd be surprised if he considered anything under $1K. That figure just might do it though...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I actually prefer the super bass amps, they didn't mess with the circuit as much as the super leads & they are closer to a plexi in sound

I would consider buying it but you're too far away!!

good luck

*edit* ps if that 4x12 has G12-65's in it, it is a killer cab!!

they are selling reissues of that speaker alone, for $200+ each


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Electrolytics caps dry out. Its a fact. They have a finite life and must be replaced after a certain amount of time or use. Most of those electrolytics are rated for approx 1000 hours (JJ, with no added details) and 5000 hours minimum for F&T (depending on ambient temp and ripple voltage) but even when not is use, they degrade. Of course, those ratings are at max temp.
After 15 years, that amp becomes dangerous with the original filter caps IMO.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Couple of things I could have pointed out: 

*1)* I can provide my dad's phone # if anyone is interested enough to ask further questions; 
*2)* I'll be returning from a visit with him (in Sudbury) Dec 30th and would most likely be travelling through the GTA. 

If I can help out in any way, I really don't mind.

Steve


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

LydianGuitars said:


> Electrolytics caps dry out. Its a fact. They have a finite life and must be replaced after a certain amount of time or use. Most of those electrolytics are rated for approx 1000 hours (JJ, with no added details) and 5000 hours minimum for F&T (depending on ambient temp and ripple voltage) but even when not is use, they degrade. Of course, those ratings are at max temp.
> After 15 years, that amp becomes dangerous with the original filter caps IMO.


Yup, a lot of ppl forget that some things age/deteriorate even without use. Cars are like that too.

heck, I've had to get leaky caps replaced in a peavey 6505+ head that was maybe 6 yrs old,


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

post the ad here though...if he does sell it...i think we've probably got a lot of interest on the forum alone!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, as I said, I understand the maintenance argument (the vintage amps I use are all fully serviced) so explaining it isn't necessary. The amp isn't mine however and, since my dad isn't a member here, it's unlikely he'll read any of this or try to sell it here. If someone is genuinely interested, I don't mind giving out his phone # and he could provide more info & email pics thereafter. I do appreciate the valuation insights and will gladly pass it along to my dad but that's pretty much the extent of my involvement as it's his gear.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I paid $550 i think for my ~'84 jcm800 guitar cab with g12t-65's in it. Great cab, no intention of selling it. I'm guessing your dad may get the same, but it's also a buyer's market right now for any used gear.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

super bass is the ONE to have ... by this era there may be some small eq changes but I always use my super bass and bass 50 amps and rarely use my lead amps


----------



## proxy (Dec 9, 2013)

If you can find Super Bass prior 1973 in good condition that would be an ultimate amp.
It is well known that Marshall circuitry is declining in quality ever since.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

take a few pics when you're there, and post them on here. :smile-new:


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

dwagar said:


> take a few pics when you're there, and post them on here. :smile-new:


Again, not my amp so I'm leaving all pics, enquiries, etc up to my dad. If I can get more info on the cab, I'll post to see what a fair asking price would be...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Was able to confirm that the amp is in MINT condish and functioning perfectly. Though technically a bass amp, it sounded glorious with guitar! I believe the cab my dad has is actually original to the amp as well. The cosmetics (grillcloth, etc) and condition are identical to the head. It's a straight cab with a badge on the front that reads "JCM 800 Bass - 1984" and the back tag indicates it's Model 1984B, rated at 400W RMS at 8 ohms. No idea what speakers are in it though I assume they'd be 100W each. Presumably, there must have been a 1984A slant cab that fit between them and completed the full stack.

Anyway, he's open to discussion on price...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

*Giving in to peer pressure. Here's a couple pics...*


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

_but then i saw the pics_ - holy smokes that thing sure is pretty. 
i could really dig playing a few black sabbath or judas priest songs with the knobs turned to eleven.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

What a beauty. That's a true classic. He could ask $2'000 for that and see where it goes.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If anyone here is willing/able to pick it up from him in Sudbury, especially if they take the cab as well, you'll likely get a very good deal. FWIW, speakers in the cab are a quad of 8-ohm G12H-100s.

Steve



LydianGuitars said:


> What a beauty. That's a true classic. He could ask $2'000 for that and see where it goes.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I know opinions vary, and I haven't used them myself, but I have recently read many reports very favourable to those speakers for guitar, especially for heavier music. Ah, if only I weren't a couple thousand miles away


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Extreme Lemmy time (drool)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's a short drive away from me, too close!

More amp than I'd ever need, but pretty freaking cool, nonetheless.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> If anyone here is willing/able to pick it up from him in Sudbury, especially if they take the cab as well, you'll likely get a very good deal. FWIW, speakers in the cab are a quad of 8-ohm G12H-100s.
> 
> Steve


The djent metal kids would be all over this cab for the speakers alone. Hopefully he gets fair value!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> The djent metal kids would be all over this cab for the speakers alone. Hopefully he gets fair value!


Yes, well, a quad of these just went for $300 on ebay. Which reminds me, now that I provided some more details about the cab, what is a fair asking price for: The head + loaded cab *or* loaded cab alone?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> ..Which reminds me, now that I provided some more details about the cab, what is a fair asking price for: The head + loaded cab *or* loaded cab alone?


Anyone????


----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

proxy said:


> If you can find Super Bass prior 1973 in good condition that would be an ultimate amp.
> It is well known that Marshall circuitry is declining in quality ever since.


Careful on the 73 judgement...I have a 73 100w sb, full stack with 8xG12-25M speakers. The head is an early 73 with turret board hand wired construction and the cabs/spkrs. are original. The switch was made mid year so 73 can be a roll of the dice as to pcb vs ptp build. I'm happy with the one I have:acigar:


J.R.


----------

